

Ask PG: Have there been any parent-child founding teams for YC? - andyjsong

Just went to SUS YC and heard about brothers working together (Stripe) and plenty of founding teams where they are classmates. I'm just wondering if there are any parent-child teams since it tends to be common, for example the restaurant industry.
======
pg
No. A number founded by siblings though, and they do well.

